# traduzir formula para excel portugues



## scml (Jul 26, 2011)

alguém me traduz para formulas do Excel portugues??? Obrigado

=LOOKUP(1E100,FREQUENCY(IF(A2:A6=0,ROW(A2:A6)),IF(A2:A6<>0,ROW(A2:A6))))


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 26, 2011)

No tengo Excel en Portugués, pero creo que una traducción sería algo así.

_Eu não tenho Excel em Português, mas acho que uma tradução seria algo_

=LOOKUP(1E100,FREQUENCY(IF(A2:A6=0,ROW(A2:A6)),IF(A2:A6<>0,ROW(A2:A6)))) 

_=Proc(1E100,FREQUÊNCIA(SE(A2:A6=0,LIN(A2:A6)),SE(A2:A6<>0,LIN(A2:A6))))_

Usé la herramienta que se encuentra aquí para traducir las funciones.

_Eu usei a ferramenta encontrada aqui para traduzir funções._

Y no hablo Portugués en sí sino las traducciones son hechas por Google así que favor perdone cualquier error.

_Eu não falo Português, em si, mas as traduções são feitas pelo Google por favor, perdoe todos os erros_


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 26, 2011)

Oi scml e Greg,

Como um agregado me agradaria compartilhar um truque que me ensinou um  brasileiro neste foro, Marcelo Branco. Com este 
pequeno código você  poderá traduzir fórmulas de  Excel de  Inglês a  língua própria e de   língua própria a  Inglês.

Fazer o seguinte:
1-) Alt+F11 para abrir editor  de  Visual Basic dentro de  Excel.
2-) Ir a  menu "Inserir" e dar click  em  "Módulo" para inserir um módulo ou área de  trabalho onde colarás o  código Visual Basic.
3-) Colar dentro da janela do módulo o seguinte  código.

```
Sub Traduzir_Formulas_Ingles_do_Lingua_Nativa()
    Range("A2") = Range("A1").Formula
End Sub

Sub Traduzir_Formulas_Lingua_Nativa_do_Ingles()
    Range("A2") = "'" & Range("A1").Formula
End Sub
```
4-) Colocar a fórmula em  inglês em  célula "A1" mas antepondo um apóstrofo para que Excel o entenda como texto asim.

```
'=LOOKUP(1E100,FREQUENCY(IF(A2:A6=0,ROW(A2:A6)),IF(A2:A6<>0,ROW(A2:A6))))
```
Para traduzir do  língua nativa a  Inglês não é necessário agregar nada à  fórmula
5-) Executar primeira ou segunda macro de acordo com o idioma que você deseja traduzir.
6-) Agora em  "A2" obterás a fórmula traduzida ao idioma desejado.

Espero ajude.

Saudações cordiais.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola César,

¿Sería mucha molestia abrir otra hilera donde usted me puede hacer un par de ejemplos de correr este? Como dos o tres ejemplos de correr cada macro con unas fórmulas en inglés en A1 y qué sale en A2 (en español en el caso suyo me imagino).


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola Greg, mucho gusto!!!

Con mucho gusto haría eso. Por la noche tendré más tiempo para poder arreglar algunos ejemplos de ese caso.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## T. Valko (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's the thread where that formula was devised:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=566991


----------

